# Dateien Löschen



## druckgott (8. März 2004)

Hallo eine Frage.

Kann ich unter Linux, wenn ich per ssh (putty) auf den Server connecte und root Zugriff habe auch Order mit Inhalten löschen, oder muss ich da jede einzelne Datei bzw. Ordner löschen?

(FTP zugriff habe ich auf das root nicht)

MFG
Druckgott


----------



## derGugi (8. März 2004)

warum sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## druckgott (8. März 2004)

hat sichj schon erledigt


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2004)

```
#rm -rf /pfad/zum/ordner/
```


----------

